# Bold NFL predictions 2014 Season



## ChingOwn (Aug 10, 2014)

Wanna brag or make a serious prediction and get ridiculed for it post here.


Second game of the NFL season in the San Francisco 49ers home opener and brand new stadium opener....They get their asses handed to them by the Chicago Bears...BOOM


----------



## Silky Shagsalot (Aug 10, 2014)

i'm gonna pick baltimore or denver as superbowl bound teams.


----------



## Corso312 (Aug 11, 2014)

I like that Bears prediction .



I predict Bears vs Broncos superbowl.


----------



## NoSwagBag (Aug 11, 2014)

Denver loses to New England in AFC championship game @ Gillette, and goes bankrupt from trying to buy their way into the Super Bowl. Awaiting New England in the SB is San Fran who beat out Seattle this time.


----------



## BDOGKush (Aug 11, 2014)

Nick Foles will be benched during the season, Mark Sanchez will take his job.


----------



## Corso312 (Aug 11, 2014)

Haha...I'm going 2 mock ya now!.....mark Sanchez sucks fat dick! Butt fumbler has as much business in the NFL as me...very bad prediction


----------



## 941mick (Aug 11, 2014)

San Diego Chargers vs Green Bay Packers


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Aug 11, 2014)

Lions....




will start out great and suck the last half.


----------



## BDOGKush (Aug 11, 2014)

Corso312 said:


> Haha...I'm going 2 mock ya now!.....mark Sanchez sucks fat dick! Butt fumbler has as much business in the NFL as me...very bad prediction


Did you watch the Eagles vs Bears game?

I suggest checking it out if you haven't. Sanchez takes too much blame for an overall shitty Jets offense, plagued by horrible coaching and roster decisions.


----------



## NoSwagBag (Aug 11, 2014)

Then if Vick took over for Geno Smith; that'd make it even crazier. The back-ups swap teams, and eventually become starters, or something like that.


----------



## a mongo frog (Aug 11, 2014)

please don't do this to us this year...


----------



## reasonevangelist (Aug 11, 2014)

After watching the previous superbowl decided on the 1st play from scrimmage (lol, OMAHA!), i deliberately ignored the NFL off season as much as possible. I watched a few minutes of my team's preseason game the other day... they looked ready. Their season opener is against their biggest rival... it'll start the season with a bang, either way. I think they'll have a good season, likely postseason contention.


----------



## Corso312 (Aug 11, 2014)

I am an avid gambler n nfl fan...I know EVERYTHING I need 2 know about Sanchez ...he blows...that team had a very good o line n defense...he was the only weakness ...Rex Ryan is a bad coach...he never should have went all in with that buster...he is just like lovie smith n Rex Grossman .


----------



## ChingOwn (Aug 11, 2014)

SeaHawks finish third in NFC west behind 49ers and Rams


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 18, 2014)

Niners win superbowl!
Fuk pre-season! Lol


----------



## 2paranoid (Aug 22, 2014)

BDOGKush said:


> Nick Foles will be benched during the season, Mark Sanchez will take his job.


fuck outta here haha jk


that is pretty bold tho even considering how well Mark has played in preseason..this is how it ALWAYS goes with him though. He looks GREAT in camp, good in preseason, and then the lights come on in regular season and he goes sour.

as an eagles fan I would hate to see sanchez have to come in but its nice knowing you have a backup that could at least go .500 for a few games


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Aug 22, 2014)

Anybody see the Green Bay and (I think) Raiders game tonight?
I was cooking supper and not paying much attention but the game got quiet.
They were carrying some guy off the field but he was giving a thumbs up.
They only show a replay or two that I missed.


----------



## ChingOwn (Aug 23, 2014)

Nutes and Nugs said:


> Anybody see the Green Bay and (I think) Raiders game tonight?
> I was cooking supper and not paying much attention but the game got quiet.
> They were carrying some guy off the field but he was giving a thumbs up.
> They only show a replay or two that I missed.


He got a neck injury on a weird block he was at a green bay area hospital all they said was all his extremity's appeared to be under his control still


----------



## H.M. Murdoch (Sep 6, 2014)

I'm picking either the Patriots or the Seahawks to win the Super Bowl.


----------



## ChingOwn (Sep 15, 2014)

ChingOwn said:


> Wanna brag or make a serious prediction and get ridiculed for it post here.
> 
> 
> Second game of the NFL season in the San Francisco 49ers home opener and brand new stadium opener....They get their asses handed to them by the Chicago Bears...BOOM


BOOM


----------



## DrRonPaul2012 (Dec 11, 2014)

lol @ those bear's predictors


----------



## 941mick (Dec 12, 2014)

My Chargers/Packers prediction still has a chance lol


----------



## DrRonPaul2012 (Dec 12, 2014)

941mick said:


> My Chargers/Packers prediction still has a chance lol


chargers are slipping... but your packers have a great shot to make it the SB


----------



## 2paranoid (Dec 12, 2014)

BDOGKush said:


> Nick Foles will be benched during the season, Mark Sanchez will take his job.


alright, so he wasn't "benched" but hell...he may have been if he played another 2-3 games like he was. pretty solid prediction..


----------



## DrRonPaul2012 (Dec 12, 2014)

2paranoid said:


> alright, so he wasn't "benched" but hell...he may have been if he played another 2-3 games like he was. pretty solid prediction..


lmfao idk about that ... mark is so fucking bad


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 13, 2014)

Hawthorn Hawks or Fremantle Dockers 2015 premiers


----------

